# Pocket Watch



## prytherch (May 2, 2012)

I have a pocket watch which has no markings on it. Would someone help me to identify it. Thank you


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

post some pictures, that'd be a good start.


----------



## Cats are nice (Feb 12, 2009)

prytherch said:


> I have a pocket watch which has no markings on it. Would someone help me to identify it. Thank you


A pocket watch with no markings? Could it be this? :huh:










So sorry. I just couldn't resist! As Des says, a photo would help. :wink2:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Well I tried my hardest to imagine what it looked like, but I had to give up and have a lie down.....I think you'll really have to post a pic or two to give us a clue! :yes:


----------

